# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey update zZ_QCOM v0.4 All Huawei Modems IMEI repair & more

## mohamed73

*zZKey update  zZ_QCOM v0.4 All Huawei Modems IMEI repair & more*  *You  still not have zZKey? Now we working Hard in zZ_QCOM module, we will  release soon more exclusive things! It's time to buy 1 zZKey*    *What News:
----------------------------- Huawei/Vodafone Modems
- All old, new and customized firmware supported.
- Calc NCK & Flash Code
- Direct Unlock - Reset Counter (EXCLUSIVE) - IMEI Repair (EXCLUSIVE) First in the World repair via usb fast method. (No Jtag)
- Voice Feature Enabled
- Read/Write Security Backup*   *DISCLAIMER:
-----------
The change IMEI option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of restablishing the original imei.
Any illegal use with the IMEI, changes or modifications of the original  IMEI, are on their own responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes   responsibility to misuse of this software.*   *zZKey_Suite_v1.0.1*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *For slow connection:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Update dongle with last UpdateCenter v0.2 is required. Old UpdateCenter version stop working.*  *Some test report:*     *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

